# Norco Shore 1  Dämpfer einbaulänge ?



## dhmathi13 (21. April 2013)

Hallo ich wolte mahl nachfragen ob jemand weis was für eine einbaulänge fürn dämpfer das norco shore 1 hatt.


----------



## Indian Summer (24. April 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=629282

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

